# CSO & Count Dracula (?!) coming to SF, 2/14



## GrosseFugue

Looks like one of America's finest orchestras -- Chicago Symphony is coming to my town (San Francisco) on 2/14 to be lead by Riccardo Muti.

On the program is:

Honegger: Pacific 231
Mason Bates: Alternative Energy
Franck: Symphony in D minor.

On 2/15 Muti and CSO will perform another new work along with Schubert's 9th. But I'm thinking to go to the performance above as I've never heard Franck's work. The Honegger is okay, I guess. Not a huge fan. Curious about this new composer, Mason Bates's work.

Of course, the CSO is legendary for the brass section which I'll be on the lookout for. I'm less familiar with Muti. I don't have a single recording of his. Could anyone tell me what I might expect from him in the way of conducting style? Any comparisons you could draw? The only think I do know is that the guy reminds me of Bela Lugosi in Dracula:_ *I vant to drink your blooood!*_ I've seen interviews of him and he's like scary!


----------



## Vaneyes

I've always thought of Fritz Reiner as the Count, but I can see, too, the similarity with Muti. Good call.


----------



## GrosseFugue

Vaneyes said:


> I've always thought of Fritz Reiner as the Count, but I can see, too, the similarity with Muti. Good call.


Oh yeah, definitely Fritz Reiner too!









We ought to start a list of conductor Draculas. :lol:


----------



## Lunasong

^^did you go?

see interview here.


----------



## GrosseFugue

Lunasong said:


> ^^did you go?


No, I didn't. Tix were sold out. The only ones left were out of my budget. 

Thanks for the article. Very interesting. Had no idea Muti was playing in prisons
and giving lessons to wayward teens. Kudos to him! Be cool if they made a recording
of one of his prison concerts. Didn't Johnny Cash do that and it made him bigger than
ever?  I'm thinking too the playing and sound would be different according to the
environment and the raw enthusiasm. Would the strings be more gritty and raw?


----------



## Lunasong

Would be cool if more musicians had played, but from the article it sounds like it's just Muti and the piano, and in some cases, a few vocalists. I agree totally with what he is doing.


----------

